# What is best buy



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Going to buy some kayaks for kids 11 and 9.and also for me the 270 pound grandfather.and want to fish and just ride daddy ride.so want some good advice to get started.
I always had a boat but sold it and 6 months later my daughter buys a house on the bay.and my grandkids are active and like to go go and go if you know what I mean.
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't know much about kayaks for kids. Maybe the OK frenzy or a cheap pelican from Academy? For you, it depends on how much you want to spend, but I would get something with a 400+ weight limit. I would look at something like the Heritage 14 angler, WS ride 115/135, OK prowler big game.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

We went to academy sports and checked them out.we want to check out bass pro and a couple other spots.
Not going to spend big bucks on the kids kayak because they will out grow them.
But want a safe kayak that the kids can fish out of and just ride.
I need to take them to a shallow spot where they can practice getting into in case they fall out.also want sit on type kayaks.
Any tip would help because we will all be beginners.
I think the heritage kayak looks good for me.i want to get a good seat.
Thanks for reply.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I think that several of the small mom and pop retailers will allow you to test before you buy. Another advantage of the mom and pop over the big box retailers. 

I am not positive but I think that someone said that Key Sailing let you try different models.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thinking a paddle boat may be more appropriate for this application...:whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Are they interested in a tandem? Either way, for this area and for maximum safety, I would always choose a sit-on-top. 

By the way, I have the heritage angler 14 and i LOVE it. It does it all. Lakes, rivers, offshore, inshore, camping. It's kind of heavy to carry up and down the beach or put in the truck, though.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys some good replys helps.
Acuatic argobull I like the heritage but not sure what comes with it.also have a f 150 ford pick up not sure about roof racks.
Flcaptainbill I would love to water test before buying thanks.
Catchinhell the kids want there own kayaks.
We live in Huntsville al.but now own a place near gulf shores on the bay so maybe we should look for a place to water test.we have friends in Pensacola and will drive a good ways to check them out.
One more thing what about kids life jackets.one boy 11 and one girl 9 not sure but want to get them a good one.
Thanks again. Tom


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tom
check out alabamariverfishing.net bunch of great guys and all do kayak fishing. Also Big Wills outfitters. in Atalla has a great float where you can take a couple of jackson Kayaks down the river. Fun and not real expensive or hard float. feel free to PM me I live in trussville and fish in my yaks all the time from tenn to the gulf.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aquatic argobull did you buy a new seat on the heritage we now have another family member that's wants to get a kayak,my son in law.
He wants the tandem style to take his kids out.he wants to pay around 800 total so we will all be looking when we go to the gulf next weekend.
Thanks again


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I did not buy an aftermarket seat for it. I have a jet-ski style life jacket and I put it behind my back and I find it to be plenty comfortable. I've spent probably about 6 hours straight in it and haven't had any problems. I am 27 though...

If you're interested, here's a timelapse of the 14 on juniper creek with a bunch of canoes.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/heritage-redfish-14-timelapse-114873/


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Wilderness ripper...fun play boat..small light surfs.like a surf board lot of fun


----------

